# will indy get a decent amount of snow 3-7



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

well will indy get a decent amount of snow fall there calling for up to 6 inchs right now.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Good Luck with that. They are calling for 3-6 down in the S.W. part of the state, Just have to waite and see


James


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ull get 5...wesport


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I am not touching a piece of plow equipment until it starts, as a matter of fact I have scheduled work for my excavator tomorrow. My subs have been calling so I am telling them wait until Saturday & I will let them know. Be safe everyone.


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

jkiser96;537239 said:


> I am not touching a piece of plow equipment until it starts, as a matter of fact I have scheduled work for my excavator tomorrow. My subs have been calling so I am telling them wait until Saturday & I will let them know. Be safe everyone.


DITTO !!!!! LOL


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

fox 59 just said only 1-2 TOTAL, but if storm tracks more north, then obviously more. Channel 6 said 3-7, channel 12 said 3-6, and channel 8 has not given a total yet. I am not getting my hopes up as I think we will get screwed AGAIN and it will go south and east of us. But who the hell knows. Definitely not the weather forecasters! Nothing is being put on my truck until it starts snowing and we have at least an inch on the ground here!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Well looks like my excavator is going to work just as I figured. I can walk out & flip a coin & guess as good as the weather people.:crying:


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I went out to check my lots around 9:30 tonight & by the time I got to my last one I couldn't see 20' in front of me. I came in to check radar & we have right at 4" already & still putting it down. I had a chance to travel south & plow this morning, boy am I glad I passed on that offer.payup


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Nothing up north in Indy! I would like to be south!


----------

